
Robot priests more acceptable to Protestants than Catholics, says professor - Vaslo
https://www.zdnet.com/article/robot-priests-more-acceptable-to-protestants-than-catholics-says-professor/
======
jki275
Protestants specifically reject the notion of "Priests", so it's an odd
comparison to make.

